# OPV range of Rancilio Silvia



## nikitas (Sep 24, 2021)

Today I was adjusting the overpressure valve of my Rancilio Silvia V6 based on measurements of the static pressure at the group with this gauge.

Initially, I was measuring close to max (11 bars), which I could then adjust to 9 bars and then 8 bars.

What puzzled me was that I could not go to less than 8 bars: turning the OPV valve (counter-clockwise, to reduce max pressure at the group) a bit more was still giving 8 bars, while turning it considerably more resulted in max pressure readings (>=11 bars).

This made me think that my OPV has a range of 11+Bars to ~ 8bars (static, at the group-head), which I found rather limited.

Is this expected?


----------

